# .17HMR @ 100yd



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

I had deacent weather today (the wind wasn't blowing that bad) so i took the savage 93r17 out and put a target out @ 100yd to see what it would do.

I really haven't shot that gun that far but had a buddy said that i couldn't get a 5 round group with in 1"

It looks like he lost the bet. hahahahahaha. He has to buy me 100 rounds of ammo for it.

I was shooting hornady .17 hmr 17 gr v-max ballistics tip.

I like that round now i just need to take out a fox, rabbit or a possum at 100 yd to see what it will do.


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

That far right hit was the wind picked up a bit and thats were it landed.

Probly could of got it with in a 1/2'' moa but all together i was just under a 1'' moa


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a pretty tight little group at 100yds. What scope are you using?


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

bushnell 3-9x40 its the scope i got with the gun but is one of the clearest i have..

I have it sighted in at 50 yards


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice shooting


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice shooting. Those guns are every bit of capable of 1/2" MOA at 100 yards. Smallest I've gotten so far is 3/4" on a calm day. I love it. Fun little round to shoot.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

nice shooting.


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

Yea if the winds blowing much its going to take that bullet flying away from the target.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.handloads.com/calc/index.html

Here is a really cool resource to figure wind drift, bullet drop etc You have to know a few figures....DUHHH, but it will estimate some of them for you too.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good shooting. I have a .17 HMR and it seems to like any ammo. As a matter of fact, I've never heard of one that won't shoot. I hate to admit it, because it's so inexpensive and the ammo is always factory. It's almost too good to be true.


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

yea mine will shoot everthing two but mine like hornady v-max 17 grain the best. I tryed cci 20 grain hollow point but didnt seam to shoot as good.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Not much drop from 50 to 100 yards. I had mine set up at 3/4" high at 50 and it was actually 1" high at 100. Most likely due to my scope height above the barrel. I lowered it to 1/2" high at 50 and it was just about 3/4" high at 100 and should be dead on at about 130. I was shooting CCI 17 gr. TNT hollow points. My rifle likes these the best.

Wish my .22 Mag shot this flat.


----------



## TVnewshunter (Jan 12, 2012)

Question for those of you trying the 20 grains: how much more drop do you get over the 17 grain?


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

im not really sure i didnt shot them out to 100 yrds i shot them about 25 yds and it wasnt that bad.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

TVnewshunter said:


> Question for those of you trying the 20 grains: how much more drop do you get over the 17 grain?


Here's a good link to the ballistics of the 17HMR......./ www.chuckhawks.com/17HMR.htm


----------



## best defense (Mar 15, 2010)

I have not bought any of the 20 grain ammo yet.

Not too happy about the way the 17 grain pill sheds velocity after the first 150 yards though.


----------

